# 1986 2.4L 720 water pump issue



## norcalfunjunky (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm trying to replace the *water pump* on my 1986 2.4L 720 king cab. 

I've removed the radiator shroud and fan, but can't figure out how to get the clutch and pulley off to access the pump mounting bolts. How is this done? 

PLEEZ HELP! Thanks. 

[email protected]


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You remove the fan bolts and separate the fan from the clutch assy. Then, you remove the water pump bolts to remove the water pump and fan clutch as an assembly.


----------



## norcalfunjunky (Apr 28, 2010)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the response. I truly appreciate it.

Would you recommend any specific wrench type - e.g. offset, ratcheting, etc?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe I used an offset 12pt. box wrench the last time I did one, but that was before ratcheting box wrenches were available. If a ratcheting box wrench will fit in there, it might be the better option.


----------

